# Overnight parking



## skid (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi in France we can pull up and park overnight anywhere out of the way more or less with no issues,can we do this in Germany on our way down south? 
Can we stay in the motorway fuel stations or aires?


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Germany you need the Bord Atlas, loads of Stellplatze listed, a lot of them free.

Just look for the word kostenlos.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I find Camper Contact easier than the Bord Atlas to use. Good reviews in English. https://www.campercontact.com/en/default.aspx?fromsso=1

Germany is a piece of cake for Motorhomes. Thousands of Stellplatz but I wouldnt dream of staying on a motorway service station here, there or anywhere really. There really isnt any need if you plan ahead and pick some nice spots.

Wild camping or free parking is allowed in Germany but Ive never found it as easy or appealing as say France.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

There's also the campercontact app.


----------



## davegw (Jan 2, 2018)

We're heading to Austria for Easter and would like a quick overnight probably somewhere in Germany. A Motorway service area would be ideal, just to catch a few hours sleep through the middle part of the night. I wouldn't stay at such a place for anything other than to grab a break and some sleep. However, I've heard there are issues with safety, we've driven these routes before in a car and pulled up for a few hours sleep. Is there really a significant risk stopping in a motorhome for a few hours as compared to a regular overnight parking spot?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We have never had any problems either with caravan or the motorhome over the past 18 + years.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Gassing thread starting!

p-c


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

p-c said:


> Gassing thread starting!
> 
> p-c


Get lost you, you you, you, :frown2:
Only gassing going on is men who are talking too much.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Why has this thread got a blue question mark in the margin? 
My comment wasn't a blue one was it?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

JanHank said:


> Why has this thread got a blue question mark in the margin?
> My comment wasn't a blue one was it?


When you start a new thread, you have the option to attach a "Whatnot"


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> When you start a new thread, you have the option to attach a "Whatnot"


You are such a clever man Drew, I have never known that before, thank you.
Stand by for some added icons on my threads, no time like the present.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

davegw said:


> We're heading to Austria for Easter and would like a quick overnight probably somewhere in Germany. A Motorway service area would be ideal, just to catch a few hours sleep through the middle part of the night. I wouldn't stay at such a place for anything other than to grab a break and some sleep. However, I've heard there are issues with safety, we've driven these routes before in a car and pulled up for a few hours sleep. Is there really a significant risk stopping in a motorhome for a few hours as compared to a regular overnight parking spot?


There is an increased risk I suppose of you encountering problems and its well documented but as Jan says they never had any in 18+ years so its a case of you pay your money you take your chance. Are you in a rush? Some great places to see on the way to Austria, why not find a few nice Stellplatz using Camper Contact or the Bord Atlas and see a bit of Germany? You may also find that there is a perfectly good Stellplatz just off your route as well.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

barryd said:


> There is an increased risk I suppose of you encountering problems and its well documented but as Jan says they never had any in 18+ years so its a case of you pay your money you take your chance. Are you in a rush? Some great places to see on the way to Austria, why not find a few nice Stellplatz using Camper Contact or the Bord Atlas and see a bit of Germany? *You may also find that there is a perfectly good Stellplatz just off your route as well.*


that.

we've stopped at Stellplatz just off the autobahns when driving through Germany - in fact there's a very good one just before Munich at one of Germany's largest caravan/motorhome dealer centre (see and be amazed!) - http://www.derfreistaat.de/en/home/ - at Sulzemoos. it's about a 2min drive off the autobahn and has a free stellplatz area with EHU if needed (small charge). https://www.campercontact.com/en/ge...otorhome-parking-der-freistaat.aspx?fromsso=1


----------

